# Scolopendra mutilans *pics*



## deifiler (May 21, 2004)

Hi all, been a long time since I ventured into Arachnoboards, let alone the myripod section. I bring good treats anyway.

Here are some pictures of my new mutilans, not sure of the gender yet. It's around six inches, as a very rough estimate. 

I'll upload more pictures of other species as and when arachnoboards lets me sign in, loads up, and allows me to post...


Best wishes 
-Dan


----------



## Melmoth (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics,nice pede. Is somebody in the UK actually selling mutilans,then?I'm definitely after some for the collection.  
             George


----------



## danread (May 21, 2004)

Hi Dan,

Was that pede from Thomas Vinmann at the BTS? I'm sure i saw a few on his table. I was really tempted, but i'm still hoping cottonsheep is going to make a reappearance and then i can get lots! Do you keep any other pedes? If so, definitely post more photos, the mutilans ones are great.


----------



## fatbloke (May 21, 2004)

nice looking pede and photos

Dan vinman did have 1 on his table that i saw 

john


----------

